# Kinder Kiddings Coming Up! *Pictures*



## KinderKorner (Feb 8, 2010)

It's nearly kidding time here at Kinder Korner! I can hardly wait. The birthing stall was cleaned out yesterday. And Udders will be shaved soon.

Sadly I lost my Show Winning Pygmy Buck that I purchased to breed this year on friday. I am still in shock. But the up coming kiddings are something to look forward to. And I will be getting another buck before fall breeding time.

This will be my first year with several does kidding. I am so looking forward to it. 

I had two bucks. And I planned on breeding to both, But some how it didn't work out that way. One buck bred all my Kinders, and one bred all my unregistered does. Then he was lent out to another Kinder Breeder. So sadly I won't have any Kinder Babies from him yet again.   Next year.... I hope.







This is Wilbur Van Gogh, Jan 09 . My first buck, and Kinder. Below are the does he is bred to. He has a casmere undercoat.





Goatie a Pygmy/Fainting cross. Due March 8th. She makes the cutest babies. She has a thick casmere undercoat.





Snickers a unregistered Nubian. Due April 9th.

Next  up is Ambrosia's Kodiac. He has splash, grizzling, and frosting genes. And his first babies were awesome.






Does he bred this year.






Samme Girl on the left, and Lucie Cocoa on the right.

Lucie was breed on accident early and kidded on Dec. 22nd. To beautiful twins.





Jasper Noelle and Jingle Belle. The boy is retained, and the girl is sell pending.

We didn't think Sammie was bred. But she is getting an udder! Hers is the biggest, so she may kid before Goatie. Within a month most likely. Looking forward to Belly Bands, Grizzling, Splashes and maybe spots.





Sweet Lily. Due on March 19th. She is by far the prettiest, and oh so shy and sweet. What a cutie.  
Looking forward to her babies!





Big Sara Rabbit. Didn't think she was bred. But comfirmed test. She is building an udder and should go within a month or so. Biggest Kinder, most Nubian looking, will probably be our main milker. 






Little Miracle O "Meg" A Surprise was a frostbite rescue. With lots of work we have got her in the best health possible. I don't think she is bred but it is possible. Half her ears fell off, along with the skin and hooves on her back legs. Back feet are permently bent crooked. But she doesn't seem to be suffering. And will live out a long happy life here, with or without kidding. 

Tinkerbelle Goatie's baby from Wilbur last year also resides here. She is a stinker. And adorable. Could be bred to Kody. But highly unlikely. 

We will be holding back which babies we see fit, and then will be selling the rest. I'm so excited. Going to get another pygmy buck.  And some Nubian does and try for some 1st generation Spotted Kinders next year.

Wilbur and Meg have a very light Casmere coat.

Goatie and Tinkerbelle have a lovely thick one.

Didn't make this discovery until last spring when I was brushing goatie, and pulling out all her hot winter coat. Got nearly done and said 'wait a minute.... This is casmere!?' Too late it had already all blown away. Going to collect it this year.  See what I can do with it. It's very soft.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking herd. Good luck with all your kidding. Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. 
They are all so beautiful.  I can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## the simple life (Feb 26, 2010)

You have a lovely herd, good luck with all the kiddings.


----------



## KinderKorner (Feb 28, 2010)

Sammie Kidded early  morning sometime on the 26th. My father woke me up and said there was a dead kid out in the barn, and so much for my expensive barn camera.

I ran outside, and there was a beautiful dark brown kid there. She wasn't dead at all. She was a little cold, but dry, her belly was full, and she was all curled up to mom. The only trouble I see is she is breathing kind of hard and rapid. She probably sucked up some goo and will have to get a shot to keep away lung infection. 

I made her nurse, and I scooped her up to take her inside to warm up, and to work on her cord. And when I bent down, I seen something that looked like an ear. What? Yup, sure enough there was another baby behind mommy. I was so happy. I had to say I was a little disappointed when I only saw one. But this new baby was even cuter than the first.

She is a lot lighter in color. And I didn't get to really look, but she seems to have white splashes or something on her.

They both have those hilarious long ears like their mommy. 

And yes they are both girls! Hurray! I have been so lucky with that. With the years total at 

2 sets of twin girls
1 set of twins






So 5 girls to 1 boy! I just hope all my other does don't give me triplets of boys now. haha

We do have a problem. Today when I saw them this morning both of their ears have dropped. I believe they might of gotten slight frostbite at birth. When I found them, they were already dry and warm. But apparently the damage was done. We have already had another doe that was a rescue with terrible frostbite. And I'm very saddened that we have two more. Hopefully theirs isn't much, and perhaps they won't loose their ears. I sure hope not. The poor little cute things.  They won't be so adorable with only half their ears. The darker one will most likely be for sale.

We have two does in the stall that should go within the next 3 days. We will have more babies then expected.  Another doe is due on the 8th as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 1, 2010)

They are adorable. 

Hopefully the ears will be just fine.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 1, 2010)

Well at 2pm today, my father came in and told me Meg was crying.

I went outside to investigate, and it was the weirdest thing.

Meg was walking, she literately laid down for 30 seconds, popped out a baby, stood back up and just walked on over to me. 

She seemed completely unaware that anything had happened. I got in and rubbed down the baby. Meg didn't even glance my way. When she finally did turn, she approached to see what I was doing. She stretched out her neck, and took one sniff. Then freaked out, and backed away like it was some horrible monster. The baby stood, and I got it towards Meg. Her eyes were wide, and I hung onto her while the baby looked for food. She ripped around and head butted her poor little darling. She had absolutely no clue what it was or what it was doing. She didn't seemed affected by birth at all, she was acting completely normal, and just interested in getting some food.  Weird. I've never seen an animal not even act like they just birthed. 

She was threatening, so I took the baby inside. I milked her twice today, and saved the Colostrum for the next babies.

Looks like a have a bottle buck. He is such a cutie, and a sweetie. And HUGE. It weighs 5 pounds. Which doesn't seem like much, but he is at least double the twins there were born a few days ago. And he is all legs!





Only minutes old.

The picture doesn't do justice. But he is so cool looking. All his hair is black, but the ends are brown. So he appears brown but if you pet him it's black undertoned. And the top of him is black. He has also got black facial stripes. I wish I could keep him. But I already have decided on keeping Jasper. And I don't have any does I could breed him to. So he will be for sale. He needs a great home. He would make an awesome herd sire. I just love him! 

Sara is still in the kidding stall. I hope she goes tonight. I'm working until 9 tomorrow. And everyone else will be working all night.  I would hate to miss it. We are going to be bottle feeding her babies. Looks like I will be up all night tonight. So far no signs of kidding. 

She has to go between now and the 3rd. So come on sara!


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations!    They are all so adorable.  I love the ears and beautiful expressions.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations. He is adorable. Is Meg a first time mom? I see that more frequently than I would like in alpacas who are first timers.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 2, 2010)

She is a first time mom. But we have been using her as babysitter for all our other babies and she did great. But for some reasons she was scared of her own baby. I don't know, it makes no sense.

Nothing happening with Sara yet. I hope she doesn't go while I'm at work.

Gr this baby cries nonstop if your not holding him. He kept us all awake all night. He is sooo spoiled already. And he nurses on everything.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 3, 2010)

Sara is driving me crazy! She has to go today. Or else the due date isn't for another 2 weeks. And I just don't think she could go another two weeks. With how big her udder and sides are. 

But it's equally weird that she would of been bred the last day the buck was in there. Sigh.

I haven't gotten any sleep for days.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 3, 2010)

My Ober doe is due today.  I got a video baby monitor and put it in the barn.  That way I can open my eyes and look at her without getting out of bed!  Best invention ever!  

I'm looking into getting a wireless IP camera for the barn so I can log on at work and check on her too.  I'm not sure about all the technical stuff though...some of it's like reading Greek.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes. I bought a barn camera. No more cold trips out to the barn for me.

I love it.


----------



## Ranch Girl (Mar 3, 2010)

Aw, now I'm sad cause I don't have any ...


----------



## helmstead (Mar 3, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I'm looking into getting a wireless IP camera for the barn so I can log on at work and check on her too.  I'm not sure about all the technical stuff though...some of it's like reading Greek.


We're looking into this too...until our house is built, we're in an appartment about 1/2 mile as the crow flies from the barn...too far for any standard wireless and crosses an unrelated property, so no wires can be run.  It's looking like it will cost us about $500 to handle it (this is equipment only and not retail, since my husband is an A/V pro and handles home automation, he'll be the labor/think tank).  I'll let you know if we bite the bullet, and how it goes.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Mar 4, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were looking at an inexpensive camera from TigerDirect.com. It think it was $109 and then we'd have to get a wireless router.  I don't think we're going to do it this year, because my doe was due yesterday.  Probably by the time we got it shipped and set up she'd have already kidded.  Maybe next year though!  

I am totally LOVING the video baby monitor for night time.  It's so neat to watch what they do at night and not have to get out of bed.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 4, 2010)

No babies yet! 

Then she isn't suppose to kid for two weeks. And I just can't see her getting that much bigger? It's impossible I would think. Gr. And her udder is pretty full too. Darn goat. I don't trust the fact the calender says she is two weeks away then. I'm going to stay up everynight. And then she will have it two weeks from now. And I'm going to be even more ticked. lol 

I need my sleep.

Goatie is due on tues or wed I think.


----------



## miron28 (Mar 4, 2010)

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Yes. I bought a barn camera. No more cold trips out to the barn for me.
> 
> I love it.


a barn camera! what is it? is it a special kind of camera and were you get it ?


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 6, 2010)

I am looking forward to adding Kodak Moments to our herd.  He is sooo cute!  Thanks Kinderkorner!!  After looking over the does, I think maybe the very last doe due will make lovely doelings and may be my choice...  hmm I will let you know for sure...


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 6, 2010)

Miron a barn camera is just a camera that is hooked to your TV. And you set it up in the barn so you can watch the animals from the house.

Mine is in color, but it changes to black and white if there is no light.

It has infer red and shows up just as well in pure darkness! It's awesome. I'm really pleased I bought it.

Dkluzier I am happy you will be doing business with me. I think you'll love Kodak. He is just so sweet. He's a favorite around here.  Don't tell the others.

He runs free in the house, and follows us outside when we do chores. Spoiled little baby. Growing big and strong.

Well looks like Sara isn't due until 19th or after. Her and lily may go that same night. I just can't see her getting that much bigger.  But I guess it can happen.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 8, 2010)

Goatie is due today! I'm working until 9. So I hope she waits for me.







Here is our spoiled cutie. He will be heading home to his new momma Dkluzier. Congratz on him, he will be missed. He got disbudded yesterday. And got his first set of shots.

Got 1 and a half Quarts of milk this morning from Meg.  Who would of known she would be the best milker. She stands so well. And her teats have very large holes to let let the milk out quickly. She has the smallest udder, so it makes me wonder how much I could get from the other girls.
I tried to milk Lucie and only got 1/2 quart because for some reason the milker won't work with her, and I'm too busy to hand milk. lol So I just did a little and quit.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 8, 2010)

Goatie is have contractions but not often. No goo yet. But she is yawning and stretching.


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 9, 2010)

How's Goatie doing?  It's been awhile!!

Our first generation kinders are due in 5 days and the second ones are due a week later.  Can't wait!


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 9, 2010)

Goatie didn't have them.

She is having mild contractions tonight it looks like too. But I'm not getting my hopes up.

Unless she didn't take and got rebred again later on yesterday should of been her due date. Her ligs feel loose. So hopefully she will go tonight.  I'm getting very impatient.

Congratz on the babies! Nothing better than new babies.


----------



## KinderKorner (Mar 10, 2010)

No babies.

But Goatie is acting all lovely dovey, and wanting me to pet her. And she has been very stand offish since being pregnent. Hmm. I'm not going to get my hopes up. But she may just blow tonight. She is over due. Unless like Sara and lily she is due on the 19th. And her udder is tight. So I'm thinking not. Of course I was wrong about sara. But her udder wasn't tight. just big.

Gr darn goats. They love to keep you guessing!


----------



## dkluzier (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL!  It is a guessing game, that's for sure.  Mine due on the 14th has a big udder and is dripping some goo today.  Her sister is due on the 22nd and she is laying around whining and rolling like she could blow at any time.... baaaaad girls.


----------

